# Whats Granada like in the winter?



## fredandjane (Mar 31, 2014)

New to all this, so be gentle! We're thinking of moving to Granada in a few years when we retire. We've had holidays in the general area, but never in the winter. Can anyone tell us what its like then? And is there any area's youd suggest to live in.

Thx.


----------



## Alf Tupper (Jun 23, 2018)

COLD! we went in February a few years ago and all the fountains were frozen,


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

fredandjane said:


> New to all this, so be gentle! We're thinking of moving to Granada in a few years when we retire. We've had holidays in the general area, but never in the winter. Can anyone tell us what its like then? And is there any area's youd suggest to live in.
> 
> Thx.


Would suggest you holiday during the winter time just to see what the weather can be like.
Except for one year when we were here in June, all of our other trips have been October, November, Jan, Feb and march. We are in the mountains inland of Albir (Alicante area) at about 300m above sea level.
Coming from the Uk to live last year and January this year didn't feel too cold, but with no heating in the flat, double glazing that is in name only, it was cold. Temperatures at night were 5c, and with concrete floors and walls the heat gets sucked out.
Today was 19c and clear skies. Its now 10c with clear skies and the wife ran the hot air con earlier because she was chilly.
You get a fair amount of dampness as well 

Cant say about Granada, but you might want to see what level of insulation you can fit.


----------



## lard_ascending (Sep 16, 2020)

I remember visiting Granada city in January 1999. I was staying in a hostal and the room was so cold that I slept with all my clothes on, plus bedding, plus wall heater. 

I'd lived in Eastern Europe but the cold in Granada was something special. You need a place with good heating.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You don't say whether you're talking about the province or the city. Granada is a large province with many microclimates from the Costa Tropical up to the Sierra Nevada, so you have plenty of choice. The higher you are above sea level, the colder it gets. The city itself can be very polluted as it's in a "bowl" surrounded by mountains (I was there in February 2 years ago and the air quality was awful) but the south-facing slopes of the Alpujarras or Valle de Lecrin were a delight.


----------



## fredandjane (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry for not replying sooner! I lost the forum! 

I mean the city, or very close to it. Is their good public transport?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

fredandjane said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner! I lost the forum!
> 
> I mean the city, or very close to it. Is their good public transport?


Yes, buses go everywhere and the city is now connected to Spain’s high speed rail network.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I do not really know about below Alicant but thru_out this region in the winter it seems the apartments are colder inside than the temperature exterior unless heating is run thru-out the day.

Also, humidity can be high in areas near the sea. It will look like it has rained when the dew point is reached. Benidorm is good for this.


----------

